
Google and Salesforce Ink Cloud, Apps Deal - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-and-salesforce-ink-cloud-apps-deal-1510002301
======
cobookman
Non paywalled link:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/11/06/salesforc...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/11/06/salesforce-
google-cloud-partners/#38a89bbc73bb)

Also any Salesforce customer not using G Suite gets the service free for one
year!

